# Fiat Ducato Timing Belt



## IrishHomer

Around what mileage/age might the 2.8JTD Fiat Ducato engine need the timing belt replaced?

IH


----------



## 94969

Had mine done at 28,000+ miles and with a service I was quoted £230-240,   when I was given the bill it was £460   (the labour alone was £230) :?: they had it from 0830hrs. till 1645 hrs.
They also did a mod. that needed doing 'a wire that was prone to chafe' under the dash.
Hope this helps.

Roy and Helen.


----------



## thefman

i did mine at 30k i think fiat recommend 40k or after 5years whichever comes sooner.  




mark.


----------



## 100790

Hi

According to Autodata the interval is 5 years or 72,000 miles which ever occurs first, this is for 1994 to 2002.

Book time is 1.05 hours + 0.5 hours if fitted with Air Con

Hope this helps


----------



## sweetie

had new cambelt fitted last week also 2 tensioners cambelt cover 6 new exhaust mountings wheel bearings adjusted. total cost £268.41
m/h 5 years old with 39000 on clock

work carried out by anglia auto centre barford near norwich


----------



## aido

*post subject*

IH

www.fiatforum.com/ducato might be of some help for you.

aido


----------



## lindyloot

Its is check belt at 36,000miles and replace at 72,000, time to do is 1.05hrs plus 0.50hrs if aircon is fitted. The price of just the belt is under 30.00 plus vat depending where it is purchased you shouldn't pay more than that. The majority of vehicle manufactures do not guarantee the belt unless you have the tensioners fitted at the same time . It is not much more in labour time to fit the tensioners about 0.20 on top of belt time I do not have the price of the kit on my software but in general they range from about £ 40.00 to around £100plus vat depending on vehicle. The reason they say replace tensioners is that they have done just as much mileage as the belt . If you have only the belt done then a few 100 miles down the road the tensioners pack up you wouldn't be very happy. We always give our customers the choice of belt or kit and what the manufacture recommends for their vehicle, they can then make an informed choice. It is very important to have the cambelt replaced at the right time and not go over the recommended time for replacement. I have seen what can happen if you miss this, we had a car in the other week belt should have been changed at 72,000 car was on 75,000 belt broke damage to the engine all 16 valves had bent cost customer over £1000 to have put right, 9 times more than if the belt had been replaced at correct time 
Lin


----------



## Don_Madge

lindyloot said:


> Its is check belt at 36,000miles and replace at 72,000, time to do is 1.05hrs plus 0.50hrs if aircon is fitted. The price of just the belt is under 30.00 plus vat depending where it is purchased you shouldn't pay more than that. The majority of vehicle manufactures do not guarantee the belt unless you have the tensioners fitted at the same time . It is not much more in labour time to fit the tensioners about 0.20 on top of belt time I do not have the price of the kit on my software but in general they range from about £ 40.00 to around £100plus vat depending on vehicle. The reason they say replace tensioners is that they have done just as much mileage as the belt . If you have only the belt done then a few 100 miles down the road the tensioners pack up you wouldn't be very happy. We always give our customers the choice of belt or kit and what the manufacture recommends for their vehicle, they can then make an informed choice. It is very important to have the cambelt replaced at the right time and not go over the recommended time for replacement. I have seen what can happen if you miss this, we had a car in the other week belt should have been changed at 72,000 car was on 75,000 belt broke damage to the engine all 16 valves had bent cost customer over £1000 to have put right, 9 times more than if the belt had been replaced at correct time
> Lin


Hi Lin,

Just had our 2003 Ducato's (48,000 miles) cambelt, tensioners and alternator belt replaced by our little man down the road.

He won't fit a new cam belt without replacing the tensioners as well.

Cost

Gates Power grip Kit £123.86

Alternator belt £13.66

Labour £125.00

Plus VAT of course.

It's very handy having a very reliable garage within walking distance of your house.

Don


----------



## lindyloot

Don before having repairs /maintenance done always ask for the time to do job ( not always possible on some jobs) as there is usually a book time for it, also what they charge per hour. It seems a little high on the price of the labour if it was just the tensioner kit and alt belt that was done { you have to take alt belt of to do the timing belt so you should only be charged for the part not the fitting} 
We charge 39.00 ph retail or £35.00 for senior citizens either way the most in labour would be £58.50 + vat that is allowing 1.50 hr assuming you have aircon. Going on the price you paid for labour it would work out at £83.33 ph , which is what some main agents would charge ph 
Do you know what the labour rate is at other garages in your area. Mind you going to the cheapest is not always a good idea, we certainly are not the cheapest in our area but we are not the dearest either.We tend to find most of our customers come through recommendation Rich has avery good reputation in the business which he has built up over the last 20 years since going self employed.
Lin


----------



## Don_Madge

Lin,

I'm more than happy at the price I paid. I use the local man for convenience rather than economy. I have not asked what his labour charge is and I'm not all that bothered.

It's a ten minute walk from the house and that suits me just fine.

He's always busy and you need to get booked in a least a week in advance, he's never advertised and all his work is on recommendation.

He does an excellent job and I'm happy using him. When I collected the van the first thing I notice was there were no greasy hand prints all over the bonnet and the steering wheel was clean. Unlike the last time I had it serviced at the Fiat main dealer. I had to ask for the greasy prints to be removed from the van.

The Fiat main dealer would not even give me an estimate let alone a quote, in fact they did not want the work it seems.

I've got a little man down the road who does work on the habitation side but he's booked solid for months.

Don


----------



## IrishHomer

Thanks everyone for the responses. It seems that at 14k miles and 4 yrs old, I can defer for another year anyway. 

Cheers everyone. 10 days to Go!!

Irishhomer :lol: 8)


----------



## 105775

Hi Rich & Lin,

being in the trade, but, unfortunately, not local to me, you may be able to help me with an answer to this query.

I can understand that the cambelt, being of plastic/petroleum by-product manufacture, may well degrade over time, hence the "72K or 5 years" rule, which, I guess, assumes an average mileage upwards of 15K per annum.

The tensioners/rollers, however, are surely more mileage related, their life being dependant on the number of times they have rotated.

Although common practice says change all parts at the same time, is it not reasonable that a 5 year old vehicle with only 20K on the clock would comfortably cope with just a cambelt change? Or are there other factors I am missing?

Best regards

Tony Norton


----------



## lindyloot

Hi AAN, You are quite right its only on the mileage one that you would change the tensioners if its low mileage but it is the recommended time in years it has reached then you would change both. 
I'm so used to high mileage vehicles needing belts changed . Not having our own motorhome yet (3 weeks to go till we do  0 I forget they don't all do the mileage and its the years most of them go by.
Cheers Lin


----------



## 105502

Just done mine and when I bought the kit, the salesman told me that there's as many cambelt failures from the tensioners failing as the belts themselves! I'd already bought the stuff, and I knew him so there was no 'sale' to be gained from this. It just seems pointless not to cover all angles whilst you're doing the belt by changing the tensioners as well, virtually no added labour time and maybe twenty quid in parts for that extra piece of mind.

Just my two'penerth!

Mike


----------



## 108777

lindyloot said:


> Its is check belt at 36,000miles and replace at 72,000, time to do is 1.05hrs plus 0.50hrs if aircon is fitted. The price of just the belt is under 30.00 plus vat depending where it is purchased you shouldn't pay more than that. The majority of vehicle manufactures do not guarantee the belt unless you have the tensioners fitted at the same time . It is not much more in labour time to fit the tensioners about 0.20 on top of belt time I do not have the price of the kit on my software but in general they range from about £ 40.00 to around £100plus vat depending on vehicle. The reason they say replace tensioners is that they have done just as much mileage as the belt . If you have only the belt done then a few 100 miles down the road the tensioners pack up you wouldn't be very happy. We always give our customers the choice of belt or kit and what the manufacture recommends for their vehicle, they can then make an informed choice. It is very important to have the cambelt replaced at the right time and not go over the recommended time for replacement. I have seen what can happen if you miss this, we had a car in the other week belt should have been changed at 72,000 car was on 75,000 belt broke damage to the engine all 16 valves had bent cost customer over £1000 to have put right, 9 times more than if the belt had been replaced at correct time
> Lin


Sorry to resurrect an old post, but having recently bought a '93 Hymer B534/Ducato chassis German Import something made me think about cam belts (as you do !) so I did a search on the forum and here I am. I cannot find any German paperwork that might remotely refer to the changing of this item. It has done just over the equivalent of 53000 miles and based on the condition of the van as a whole I would say the previous owner(s) would have had any necessary work done as and when. Thing is how would I know if it needed changing ? Would you say wait until the 72000 you mention Lin, or start panicking 8O 8O 
regards

Mike


----------



## 108777

Doh ! What am I burbling about ? Just ask the man to check it on the next service, right ?  

Mike


----------



## 113016

ChilliK said:


> lindyloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its is check belt at 36,000miles and replace at 72,000, time to do is 1.05hrs plus 0.50hrs if aircon is fitted. The price of just the belt is under 30.00 plus vat depending where it is purchased you shouldn't pay more than that. The majority of vehicle manufactures do not guarantee the belt unless you have the tensioners fitted at the same time . It is not much more in labour time to fit the tensioners about 0.20 on top of belt time I do not have the price of the kit on my software but in general they range from about £ 40.00 to around £100plus vat depending on vehicle. The reason they say replace tensioners is that they have done just as much mileage as the belt . If you have only the belt done then a few 100 miles down the road the tensioners pack up you wouldn't be very happy. We always give our customers the choice of belt or kit and what the manufacture recommends for their vehicle, they can then make an informed choice. It is very important to have the cambelt replaced at the right time and not go over the recommended time for replacement. I have seen what can happen if you miss this, we had a car in the other week belt should have been changed at 72,000 car was on 75,000 belt broke damage to the engine all 16 valves had bent cost customer over £1000 to have put right, 9 times more than if the belt had been replaced at correct time
> Lin
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to resurrect an old post, but having recently bought a '93 Hymer B534/Ducato chassis German Import something made me think about cam belts (as you do !) so I did a search on the forum and here I am. I cannot find any German paperwork that might remotely refer to the changing of this item. It has done just over the equivalent of 53000 miles and based on the condition of the van as a whole I would say the previous owner(s) would have had any necessary work done as and when. Thing is how would I know if it needed changing ? Would you say wait until the 72000 you mention Lin, or start panicking 8O 8O
> regards
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

Hi Mike,
If you do not know if it has been changed, please get it changed as if it breaks it will be costly and if you change it you will have peace of mind


----------



## 107088

Also, new belt and tensioners will affect the water pump, I have always replaced the water pump with cambelt and tensioners, 


well I have since that episode when I didnt and had to start all over again with another set. which was expensive......


----------



## Proff

I would always err on the safe side, If no written proof of belt replacement !!
Replace it and the tensioners, start afresh in the knowledge it's done.
I've never bought a belted vehicle without changing the belt immediately, unless proof of recent fitting was supplied.
In fact I've made it a condition of purchase that the belt and tensioners are changed before I take delivery.
I've seen firsthand what the result of a broken timing belt on a PUG 2.5 diesel engine is, shrapnel is the word that comes readily to mind !!
10 years old and32,000 miles It was an age related failure 

EDIT 
Ditto on Bandaids post as well, Waterpump replacement at the same time is a good idea, Not nice having one fail half way up the Stellios pass 8O


----------



## 108777

Thanks for the advice Proff, Bandaid & Grath. I have a service and MOT due next month, so will see if I can get the rest done as well. Not planning going anywhere before then, well not far if I do, so should be ok
Cheers

Mike


----------



## Borisd0

Can any recommend a garage for cam belt change for a 2002 Hymer/Fiat A class in the Bristol area?


----------



## 113016

I think with a Motorhome, it will not be the milage that is critical, but will be the age.
I would recommend changing at least every 5 years


----------



## Hymie

*Cam Belt Change*

Chillik,

If you dont know if the belt has been changed - you should get it done asap!.

All manufacturers quote belt changes as a mileage interval or number of years - (ie: 60,000m or 5 years -example only) as the belt deteriorates over time even if hardly used.

cheers


----------



## lindyloot

Hi Chillik, just back from Shepton Mallet show and picked up on your post, to answer your question, if you have no history on the vehicle and it is near either the mileage or age to change the belt then we always advice our customers to have it changed for peace of mind. As I have said earlier i have seen the damage a broken cambelt can do to an engine if you are unlucky, in some cases it can right the vehicle off. I would err on the side of caution and have it done if it was my vehicle.


----------



## 126751

a after only 19000 miles but seven years old, my van was due a new belt, so asked for a quote from Fiat dealership, was told it was a very difficult procedure blah blah blah therefore !!!!!. but LUCKY, LUCKY I do invest in the AUTODATA timing belt books, so , following easy directions I did the job myself, cost me the price of a Gates belt, and tensioner, and saved hundreds. trouble is around me, most small garages are unable to get my van in to work on it.
charlie.


----------



## Gixer-Mark

Quirky topic and interesting for me !

Our new purchase, a 2001 Autotrail Aparaho on a fiat Ducato base has covered 30,000 miles so I assumed all re cam belt etc was Ok!

A very good mate who owns his own garage had a quick look at her then pointed out the '5 year rule' ( replacing after 5 years ) so have just dropped her off at his garage this morning for a Cambelt & tensioners ( his suggestion ) Oil-Filter, Fuel-Filter and new brake fluid change.

Will be interesting the final bill! His secretary quoted a price to me 2 weeks ago but is off on hols this week ............... wonder what I will be charged by my mate, eh?????


----------



## 106573

Gixermark
I would be interested to find out what your final bill will be?, hope you will post update when you recover :lol: 
Regards
Tinhut


----------



## Proff

While it's stripped down that far, REPLACE Water pump, you know it makes sense....
water pump failure is a known cause of Cam belt failure !!

Should be around 25 mins extra labour charge..
Otherwise it's cambelt money if it goes squeaky or leaky later on....


----------



## Gixer-Mark

TinHut ......... No probs, I will post the final bill once I have it ( May have to wait til his secretary is back off Hols )

Proff ........... As it was his 1st job of the day I imagine it is all put back together so will have missed out on replacing the water pump. My mate is a very, very good mechanic and didn't mention the pump so I can only assume he is happy not to replace for whatever reason.


----------



## NormanB

Charlietoo,

It would be interesting to know how many hours you took having not done that job before?

Where can I find out about AUTODATA instructions? I am happy doing most engine work provided I'm working to instructions/diagrams etc.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I am going to use this post as an excuse to use mh more often.

Oct 2005 only 13k miles.

Cannot understand changing water pump. I have done in exess of 100 k miles in 3 years with last 6 works vans and never had a water pump fail.
Cambelts have been changed at relevent miles. Only water pump fail was on a 1951 For Prefect 105e my first car.

Dave p


----------



## Gixer-Mark

Dave .... just picked her up and mentioned to Gary ( my mate ) re the water pump, he said if it had been a Volkswagon definite water pump change but no need on the Fiat. He has never needed to change one on a new cambelt on a Fiat.

Ok, costs :

Timing Belt Kit £97.83
Fuel Filter £15.70
Oil Filter £10.55
Oil £15.00
Rear Section to Exhaust £91.00
Brake Fluid £5.00

5 Hours labour @ £25 Ph £125.00
Sub total £360.08
VAT @ 15% £54.01

Invoice Total : £414.09

For this I had the new Timing belt + tensioners fitted, the brake fluid changed, Oil & Filter changed, Fuel Filter changed and the complete rear section of the exhaust changed ( the 2 big silencer boxes ) 

Expensive, not really when you look at the work carried out to a very high standard and done ready for me in 24 hrs!

Cheers


----------



## hymerbug

Hi Gixermark.
Just wondering what type and quality of oil did you get for £15 bearing in mind it takes 6 litres to refill after oil and filter change.


----------



## Gixer-Mark

He wouldn't short change me on oil .......... just assume it's a token price as I have checked the level & all Ok and quality is good.


----------



## Rick47

*Fiat Ducato 2.8 Cam Belt replacement*

There are a number of views written here over the past few years as to when the Cam Belt should be replaced. The views seem to vary from a low figure up to 60,000 miles or 5 years.

We have a Dethleffs I6501 which has a 2.8 Fiat Ducato engine. It is an April 2006 model and has done 60,000kms, approx 40,000 miles. We are now going to have a 60Km service. Would you recommend we have the Cam Belt replaced and any other type of belt?

I would appreciate any thoughts or advice on this.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## mickyc

You can order a autodata pdf file here for £13.50 just enter your model year and engine size, and get the spanners out 

http://www.autodata-online.com/uk/tab_tb_uk.asp?sequence=590&subject=tb


----------



## Gixer-Mark

*Re: Fiat Ducato 2.8 Cam Belt replacement*



Rick47 said:


> There are a number of views written here over the past few years as to when the Cam Belt should be replaced. The views seem to vary from a low figure up to 60,000 miles or 5 years.
> 
> We have a Dethleffs I6501 which has a 2.8 Fiat Ducato engine. It is an April 2006 model and has done 60,000kms, approx 40,000 miles. We are now going to have a 60Km service. Would you recommend we have the Cam Belt replaced and any other type of belt?
> 
> I would appreciate any thoughts or advice on this.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rick


Rick
Replace the belt / belts .... for piece of mind etc + you really do not want an unwanted repair bill if it does snap!
You will holiday with confidence once replaced + if you have the pulley bearings etc changed you should get a 12 month warranty against future damage.
Go on .... Do it!
Cheers
Mark


----------



## jb6981

*Re: Fiat Ducato 2.8 Cam Belt replacement*



Gixer-Mark said:


> Rick47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a number of views written here over the past few years as to when the Cam Belt should be replaced. The views seem to vary from a low figure up to 60,000 miles or 5 years.
> 
> We have a Dethleffs I6501 which has a 2.8 Fiat Ducato engine. It is an April 2006 model and has done 60,000kms, approx 40,000 miles. We are now going to have a 60Km service. Would you recommend we have the Cam Belt replaced and any other type of belt?
> 
> I would appreciate any thoughts or advice on this.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rick
> 
> 
> 
> Rick
> Replace the belt / belts .... for piece of mind etc + you really do not want an unwanted repair bill if it does snap!
> You will holiday with confidence once replaced + if you have the pulley bearings etc changed you should get a 12 month warranty against future damage.
> Go on .... Do it!
> Cheers
> Mark
Click to expand...

_

I have just checked the Fiat service book that came with my van (2006 Ducato, 2.8 JTD Power 146bhp) it says; @ 72000 miles - Replace toothed timing belt and various drive belts (or every 48 months - all Ducato except 2.3 JTD). So Fiat recommend every 4 YEARS!!_


----------



## nicholsong

My fiat Ducato 2.8jtd (2003)has done 16K+

Cam belt changed (workshop evidence) at 14k , on basis of 5-year rule.

I don't know if tensioners were done at same time

Are tensioners age, rather than mileage related?

Geoff


----------



## Jezport

Fiat now advise change at 4 years on the 2.8jtd


----------



## nicholsong

Jezport said:


> Fiat now advise change at 4 years on the 2.8jtd[/quote
> 
> Jezport
> 
> Was that in answer to my Q on tensioners? or only cambelts
> 
> Maybe Fiat want to pull forward their cashflow.
> 
> Geoff


----------



## Jezport

nicholsong said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fiat now advise change at 4 years on the 2.8jtd[/quote
> 
> Jezport
> 
> Was that in answer to my Q on tensioners? or only cambelts
> 
> Maybe Fiat want to pull forward their cashflow.
> 
> Geoff
> 
> 
> 
> Belts, but you may as well do the tensioners at the same time, as the additional cost is small.
Click to expand...


----------



## nicholsong

nicholsong said:


> My fiat Ducato 2.8jtd (2003)has done 16K+
> 
> Cam belt changed (workshop evidence) at 14k , on basis of 5-year rule.
> 
> I don't know if tensioners were done at same time
> 
> Are tensioners age, rather than mileage related?
> 
> Geoff


Jezport

If you look at my quote above you will see cambelt has been done but I do not know about tensioners-is that a problem?

Geoff


----------



## Jezport

Personally I would want them doing, as they are as prone to failure as the belt. Can you check with the garage?


----------



## oilslick

*special tools?*

Hi Charlietoo

Can you tell me if you needed any special tools when you did the cam belt?

I have done plenty on petrol engines, but always believed you needed a tool to lock the camshaft.

Thank you,
Grant


----------



## Rick47

*Fiat Ducato 2.8 Cam Belt replacement*

Thanks for all the comments. I am convinced. We will get the Cam Belt and the Tensioners replaced.
I appreciate all your words of advice.
Regards,
Rick


----------



## Proff

As I've posted on here before.
Whilst doing cambelt and tensioners it pays to change the water pump as they have been known to leak or even worse but quite rare, to seize and strip your belt causing nasty things to happen 
for the extra £30 or so quid it's worth doing if there is any doubt whatsoever. only takes 1/2 hour with belt off ..
I'm not scaremongering as I've seen 2 on their way out in my own experience.....luckily both caught in time although one owner wanted to "look" before we got go ahead :roll: then said "it's only a very very slight dribble" from the impeller seal !!!!!
I had to state that it would be on the jobcard and would theredore invalidate our gaurantee if it got worse and or seized......
causing any damage whatsoever...
He saw sense......


----------



## davesport

Has anyone on here changed a 2.8JTD cambelt themselves ? I've had a look down the side of the engine & there's not a lot of space. 

Probably not the best place for me to be learning 8O 

D.


----------



## camallison

Marginally off topic, but may I ask a related question?

Earlier in the year, I had cab aircon fitted to our 2003 2.8jtd van - in fitting this would they have changed the timing belt or is it a separate belt for the compressor?

Colin


----------



## mikeamapola

Whayever you do steer clear of the Fiat /Ford dealer in Torquay !


----------



## Oscarmax

The first Fiat X250 motorhomes should now be reaching the 5 year mark, I have cross referenced the part no on Europart it seem the new 2.3 X250 belts and tensioners are the same as the 2004/2006 models or am I wrong


----------



## BillCreer

Oscarmax said:


> The first Fiat X250 motorhomes should now be reaching the 5 year mark, I have cross referenced the part no on Europart it seem the new 2.3 X250 belts and tensioners are the same as the 2004/2006 models or am I wrong


If you ring them and give them your chassis number then they'll let you know.


----------

